# Anyone offer shore/surf fishing?



## ByrumJ9 (Jul 26, 2018)

We will be visiting next week so not wanting to buy gear and have never ocean fished before so would like to have that experience. We are a large family and we can’t afford to take a charter out. Plus, none of the boats can take the 9 of us a anyways (max capacity of 4-6) so I’m looking at other options.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Off the beach shark fishing




https://www.facebook.com/offthebeachsharkfishingtrips/


----------



## ByrumJ9 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks. Contacted but they want just as much if not more than the charters. $100 pp and we have myself, my husband and 7 kids. That’s $900


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Visiting where? Florida is a big place. You can get on a 4 hour head boat trip for around $600.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We have some good piers on the gulf. I think they still rent tackle equipment. Check out the Pensacola Beach Pier. There is also Ft Picken's pier at the National Seashore which is worth the drive if for scenery alone and great place to take a picnic. I don't think they rent equipment. 

I would be concerned about shark fishing if you have small kids.

www.thepierlife.com/fishing-piers/florida/pensacola-general-info/


----------



## ByrumJ9 (Jul 26, 2018)

Pensacola. None of the charters will fit our family of 9 and I can’t spend even $600. I’m looking at like $200.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Stop by Wallyworld and pick up about 4 - 5 Catfish Hunter/Shakespeare Tiger, or equivalent, spinning combos. Get ones with long rods - the longer the better. They're usually about $30 or so. (you're up to $150)

Next, stop by Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle - tell them you're in town vacationing and want to shore fish. Get some 2/0 Kahle hooks, a dozen or so tourist rigs, and some 2 - 4 oz pyramid sinkers, a tub of frozen shrimp, a tub of frozen squid, and whatever else. Pickup a pack of pink "Fish Bites" to help hold the bait on the hooks - ask the guy as Bait & Tackle how to rig up and everything. Plan on dropping another $100.

Get a 4 or so PVC sand spikes to help hold the rods in the sand. Throw your lines out, sit back, and watch the rod tips. You can make these ahead of time and bring them with you. Google - home made sand spikes for surf fishing.

If that's too boring, take one of the rods and walk up and down the beach looking for swimming fish - don't use tourist rig on that rod, just maybe a Carolina rig.

Location - drive way down past Portofino, but not all the way to Park East. There are access points where you can park on the side of the road and walk over (only use the established paths, please don't walk over our dunes.)

Don't fish where there are a lot of people - fish early (like when the sun comes up) or late (once the crowds are gone). Also, stay out of the water when there's dim light - sharks, rays, and star gazers, and other creatures will cause you more harm than good.

MOST IMPORTANTLY - LEAVE ONLY YOUR FOOTPRINTS. Don't trash the beach, it just ain't cool.

You can expect to catch whiting (good to eat), maybe a pompano, redfish, and speckled trout too. Be careful handling the fish - especially catfish. 

Don't forget to bring things like: a small cutting board, a small knife for cutting bait, scissors, pliers, lip-grippers, some towels, and a cooler with plenty of ice for your bait and fish.

MOST IMPORTANTLY - LEAVE ONLY YOUR FOOTPRINTS. Don't trash the beach, it just ain't cool.

I'm sure I forgot something...likewise, I'm sure others will chime in too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This walk on charter on Orange Beach is about the least expensive you will find at $59 per person. Plus tip.

http://www.hudsonmarina.net/Deep-Sea-Fishing-Charters-Orange-Beach-And-Gulf-Shores-Alabama.htm

Taking 9 people fishing on a $200 budget, you might try Steve's Cat Fish Farm

http://www.stevesfarm.net/FishingInfo.html


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

You can’t take 9 people out to dinner for $200 much less a guided fishing trip.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

fishing from beach, where ever you stay.

You can get these 2 items at walmart(anywhere) I watched a young man hook 12 tarpon in a day on this set up. Good for any kind of saltwater fishing. also really good for catfishing or stripe fishing in freshwater. 

cut your own pvc pipes to stick in the sand (talk to a local plumber or construction co) 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Berkley-...Rate-1-2-3-oz-Lure-Rate-Medium-Power/17017930 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quantum-...466001f5-fc8c152b-982ee1fbca89722&athena=true


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone who fishes from the shore, or assists in the act of fishing needs a Florida fishing license. The piers that you pay to fish on, you wouldnt need a license. Visit myfwc.com to determine what type of license is needed. And you can expect to get checked for a license by game wardens, they emerge from the water or sand like a reptile, or a pickup truck or nice boat.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Boatfly said:


> Anyone who fishes from the shore, or assists in the act of fishing needs a Florida fishing license. The piers that you pay to fish on, you wouldnt need a license. Visit myfwc.com to determine what type of license is needed. And you can expect to get checked for a license by game wardens, they emerge from the water or sand like a reptile, or a pickup truck or nice boat.


Anyone over 15 years of age.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I saw a video on youtube from Bama Beach Bum. It appears he guides from the beach. He can be reached through face book. You're gonna love it.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

seejay said:


> I saw a video on youtube from Bama Beach Bum. It appears he guides from the beach. He can be reached through face book. You're gonna love it.



Yes he’s the best option and just might cut you a deal! Check out Bama Beach Bum on facebook


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Stop by Wallyworld and pick up about 4 - 5 Catfish Hunter/Shakespeare Tiger, or equivalent, spinning combos. Get ones with long rods - the longer the better. They're usually about $30 or so. (you're up to $150)
> 
> Next, stop by Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle - tell them you're in town vacationing and want to shore fish. Get some 2/0 Kahle hooks, a dozen or so tourist rigs, and some 2 - 4 oz pyramid sinkers, a tub of frozen shrimp, a tub of frozen squid, and whatever else. Pickup a pack of pink "Fish Bites" to help hold the bait on the hooks - ask the guy as Bait & Tackle how to rig up and everything. Plan on dropping another $100.
> 
> ...


Great post, 60Hertz.

Hope you guys had fun during your stay!


----------

